

Fukushima Robot Operator Writes Tell-All Blog - reemrevnivek
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/fukushima-robot-operator-diaries 

======
reemrevnivek
The blog is a straightforward, honest description of the work environment
experienced by the robot operators cleaning up the damaged caused by the
tsunami to Japan’s Fukushima Dai-ichi nuclear power plant. It includes both
technical content and interesting information about organizational politics.
The blog was created from April to July of 2011, but was recently taken down
for unknown reasons. The IEEE article includes an overview of its content,
human-translated and edited versions of nearly 50 blog posts, and a few
videos, which were also taken down from YouTube.

This is the source for the BoingBoing article posted at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921100>

